# NJ - SnowEx PreWet PWX200/83730 SP9300X OR VX3210



## cadcoben (Sep 19, 2007)

I have 2 PWX-200 PreWet systems that are in the box never installed. They fit SnowEx SP-9300X or VX3210 with included harness kit. They are complete and could be adapted to other brands. Manual is attached. Pickup in NE NJ or could ship LTL is paid up front. Paid $2400.00, for sale for $1700.00 each or both for $3200.00. NJ sales will be charged.


----------

